# [Rezept] Schneller Barsch



## Colophonius (18. September 2012)

Hey

Wer kennt es nicht? Beim Hecht oder Zanderangeln steigt ein mittlerer Barsch (20-30cm) ein und hat zu allem Überfluss den Drilling mitten in den Kiemen? Und dann kann man den nicht mal als Köderfisch verwenden (weil man schon genug hat, oder der einem zu groß erscheint). 
Was tun?
Den Barsch wieder ins Wasser zu schmeißen, wäre unsinnig. Zum einen stirbt der sicher und zum anderen wäre der Tod ziemlich sinnlos gewesen. Also ab in die Küche damit!

Da man aber für einen kleinen Barsch nicht viel Zeit verwenden will, schlage ich folgendes vor.

Zunächst den Barsch so häuten:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU

Geht super einfach und schnell.

Dann zu hause waschen, trocken tupfen und auf ein Stück Alu-Folie legen.
Jetzt etwas würzen. Ich nehme gerne Salz, Pfeffer und Thymian. Am Schluss noch viele Butterstückchen auf dem Barsch verteilen und alles in Alufolie einrollen. Das Paket kommt dann bei 200°C ca. 15-20 Minuten in den Ofen und man hat einen leckeren Snack ohne viel Aufwand. 
Da man den Barsch aus der Folie essen kann, muss man nicht einmal abspülen...


----------



## daci7 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Rezept] Schneller Barsch*

Nicht schlecht :m
Oder einfach klassisch  Butter in die Pfanne, ne Knoblauchzehe halbieren und mit rein, nen Zweig Rosmarin mit rein, Barsch mit Mehl bestäuben und ab in die Pfanne - auch lecker!


----------



## GoFishing12 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Rezept] Schneller Barsch*

Das ist wirklich eine Klasse Methode. Werde ich mal ausprobieren! 
(hatte zum Glück nur 1 mal nen Barsch geharkt)
_________________________________________
Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache


----------



## daci7 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Rezept] Schneller Barsch*



GoFishing12 schrieb:


> (hatte zum Glück nur 1 mal nen Barsch geharkt)



Das hab ich auch recht selten - benutz Haken statt Harken und du fängst mehr von den Biestern!


----------



## Colophonius (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Rezept] Schneller Barsch*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht :m
> Oder einfach klassisch  Butter in die Pfanne, ne Knoblauchzehe halbieren und mit rein, nen Zweig Rosmarin mit rein, Barsch mit Mehl bestäuben und ab in die Pfanne - auch lecker!



Da muss man danach aber noch die Pfanne spülen und beim Braten den Fisch bisschen wenden


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Rezept] Schneller Barsch*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Da muss man danach aber noch die Pfanne spülen und beim Braten den Fisch bisschen wenden


 
Du könntest Deine Variante auch im Altersheim für Dich zubereiten lassen - inkl. Füttern - macht noch weniger Arbeit  

Ist aber sonst ne gute Idee von Dir mit dem Barsch in der Folie. Vor allem puristisch und nicht überwürzt.


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Rezept] Schneller Barsch*

Aber leider auch nicht sonderlich knusprig! Sonst sehr gut.

Ich bevorzuge die Variante mit Pfanne und ess auch gleich aus dieser. Beilage ne Scheibe gebratenes Mischbrot.


----------



## Colophonius (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Rezept] Schneller Barsch*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber leider auch nicht sonderlich knusprig! Sonst sehr gut.



Da hast du natürlich recht.



> Ich bevorzuge die Variante mit Pfanne und ess auch gleich aus dieser. Beilage ne Scheibe gebratenes Mischbrot.



Würde ich auch bei jedem größeren Barsch / bei mehreren Barschen so machen. Mir ging es in dem Rezept einfach darum, möglichst schnell und aufwandsfrei einen "Unfallbarsch" zu verwerten. Gefangene Fische wegzuschmeißen finde ich einfach daneben |rolleyes


----------

